# Polaris 400



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

traded mowing for a 1996 polaris 400 explorer with brand new plow good deal? anybody use this for plowing? i have about 30 places i clear


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

it will work for what ya want, just plow with the storm


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

alright thanks, im working on finding a plow for my f250 but not finding anything i really like gotta get a good deal on one for me to be sticking money into that truck


----------



## tcfirerescue13 (Jan 13, 2010)

i plow with my sportsman 400 and the thing is a tank in the snow. just make sure you add weight to the rear and possibly some chains and it will make it unstoppable


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

ya i actually got the chance to plow with it earlier this year, i get sketchy about putting chains on it because i got some driveways that are freshly tarred this summer and get nervous about tearing it up, but have you done anything to the front suspension of your sportsman?


----------



## tcfirerescue13 (Jan 13, 2010)

all i did was add the polaris suspension spacers so the front end doesnt drop as far when the plow is lifted. if i had the money i would just add heavier duty springs


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

ok ya we will have to see what happens here we are predicted to get a pretty good dumping here tomorrow night so i wil see how it handles the snow...


----------

